# Cheap Exotic Geckos For Sale In QLD



## Gibblore (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope this works, Some people will do anything for a buck lol

For Sale - Asian House Gecko - petpages.com.au


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 17, 2011)

I seen on another webpage a bloke selling them for $35each,i responded to him saying that i catch a heap every night.He tryed desperately to find out where i was so he can can come and catch some.Every house in my street you can catch 10-15 without any troubles.Gee if only it was so easy,i would be rich in no time..lol..


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes I thought the same under cut to $25 and clean up lol


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 17, 2011)

is'nt it ilegal to keep/breed/sell exotics?


----------



## edstar (Feb 17, 2011)

maanz641 said:


> is'nt it ilegal to keep/breed/sell exotics?



That's what i thought?


----------



## evozz (Feb 17, 2011)

Perhaps we should all report the ad then


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 17, 2011)

The best part is at the bottom, were they say you need to have a reptile lic for them hahahaha.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know the full legals on this species the add states that people in NSW need a licence. But yes I did not think this was a legit activity


----------



## Dragontamer (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah these guys can be kept on lisence in NSW


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Dragontamer (Feb 17, 2011)

they are there, page 20 


> Hemidactylus frenatus House Gecko 2104 R1,R2,R3,R4,R5 Gecko


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 17, 2011)

Dragontamer said:


> they are there, page 20



yeah I just had another look, your right.

I dont know how though being exotic, it seems weird.


----------

